# Atlanta area October get together



## Joshchan

Hi all,
I am planning on having people over October 4th. Please let me know if this works for everyone. I am flexible on the date. Hope everyone can make it .
Thanks,
Josh


----------



## divingne1

Hey Josh. You can count David and myself in for whatever day works for everyone.
Candy


----------



## Tadpole4

Where are you located? I would like to try to make it to one of these get togethers!!! It is hard for me with DH working 60-80 hrs a week trying to run his own business and me trying to raise four young DC and go to school 3 nights a week........ It makes my schedule complicated But I would love to be there.


----------



## Joshchan

Hi all,
I am located in Kennesaw. Instead of Saturday, I am going to change the day to Sunday in hopes that it will be better for everyone. Please let me know if this works. We can always do it another weekend if it is better.
Thanks,
Josh


----------



## divingne1

David and I will be there 
Candy


----------



## CHuempfner

Hey!
Count me and Todd in!! Sunday works great. I just have a dinner that night at 7, but I don't think that will be a conflict.
Let me know what we can bring. 
Thanks for hosting Josh! 
Crystal


----------



## frogsanddogs

Sounds great Josh... Sunday works much better for Andrew and I as well and I don't think a conflict is likely on a Sunday. We are looking forward to seeing everyone again and also to see all of your amphibian friends. 
I need to send you a picture of the completed tank we were working on... I am still trying to figure out how to cover the pump to make it look pretty and keep frogs and substrate out and haven't come up with a great solution yet, but the waterfall is running and it is all planted and should be ready for their move about the same time I figure out a solution for covering that pump. I had to switch to surgical tubing at the lower half to make it work, but it is pumping great now... send me an email and I will send you a picture of it and another that I have finished since with a different type of water feature. 
Thanks again for hosting this time and we are looking forward to seeing everyone there.. let us know what you need us to bring.
Thanks,
marissa


----------



## Tadpole4

Try using a cork bark tube to cover the pump.

I am not sure if I can make it- Kennesaw is on the other side of the universe from Winder And with gas prices being what they are a two hour drive would be hard on the wallet. 

Still looking into it though!


----------



## divingne1

Yes..let us know what we all can bring.
Candy


----------



## Frognut

hey!

I would love to come down, but I dont think I can swing it this time Oct. is quite busy for me. I would love to see some of Josh's vivs. I do have a few variabilis getting nice and fat if anyone is interested.


----------



## divingne1

It would be cool to have you down but to be honest, with the way gas is down here, you wouldn't be able to get enough gas to make it back home. 
Candy


----------



## Joshchan

Hi all,
I have been thinking about postponing the get together for a couple of weeks due to the gas shortage. Please let me know if this sounds like a good/bad idea.
Thanks,
Josh


----------



## Leucs2008

We were worried about the same thing. It has been terrible around here! If you guys didnt live so far away Id be at your house every day! LOL


----------



## divingne1

Whatever everyone wants to do is fine with me. They say the gas shortage should only be for another 2 weeks. 
Candy


----------



## CHuempfner

I understand if it works out better for everyone else in a few weekends, but I think this weekend would be best for me because of my schedule. I am booked for the next 5 weekends. Sorry :|
If it works out best for everyone to have it another weekend, I completely understand and my feelings won't be hurt. 

Crystal


----------



## Joshchan

Hi all,
Well, I guess we will go ahead as planned this weekend. Hopefully Quicktrip will be the "Light o Salvation" for us . Please let me know if anyone needs directions.
Thanks,
Josh


----------



## divingne1

I am bringing this YUMMY alvacado salsa dip/chips, veggies and dill dip, & raspberry chipotle & creem cheese spread with crackers unless you would like me to bring something else. Oh yes, and David said he will gladly be the grill master!! If we have no gas, we will just hitch a ride..I am sure someone will stop and pick up a couple walking down I575 with food in their hands.

Candy


----------



## CHuempfner

I have found reasonable gas for the last couple of days, so I am guessing that maybe the situation will be improving. Hopefully, with lower gas prices! 
I am planning on bringing an appetizer and beer.
See you this Sunday 
Crystal


----------



## divingne1

See you all tomorrow. We will be one dish short...the avacados suck right now. they are so mushy and it would make the salsa a bowl of mush.
Candy


----------



## frogsanddogs

Josh,
Can you send me your address? Hopefully the navigation should be able to find it if I have that much.  Also, perhaps I missed it right in front of me, but somehow I don't know what time this is scheduled for tomorrow (I guess now later today  ) 
We will cook up or purchase something tomorrow to bring as I am up as late as I can keep my eyes open tonight working tonight on taxes... yuck.... so depending on how late I work and then sleep, I may just stop at the store and find something good to bring... so if there is anything you need that would be more helpful... even something random, let me know and we will try to oblidge.... if it is a lunch time get together we will be a bit late.... if it is later in the afternoon we should be pretty good- possibly still late as I have a couple of things I NEED to finish first, but we will do our best to make it there in time for food and if it is early enough that that is not possible, then we will bring a dessert instead.
Also, I am having a major fruitfly shortage... if anyone has any good cultures (with no flying flies and no mites please... just got rid of both... and also mold from another culture I purchased).. I would be happy to purchase some... with about 20 froglets at the moment and these various problems with various cultures I have purchased and aquired, I am just scraping by food wise.... and would love to buy some additional running cultures from someone....
I also need to find a source for large healthy hydei that I can use for restarting my hydei cultures... as the last few I have mail ordered for that purpose have had on eor another reason why I couldn't culture from them... so if you have them, bring them and I will buy them... even excess flies from a blooming culture if you have too many.... thanks!
And if there are any construction items, or other things that I can bring for anyone else please let me know!
Look forward to seeing everyone and can't wait to see josh's frog collection!
Marissa


----------



## Joshchan

Hi all,
The address here is:
1545 Kennesaw Trace court
Kennesaw GA 30144
My cell # is 678-977-3173
Please feel free to call. I was planning on people showing up around 1 or so. I am sure we can find a few extra cultures around somewhere .
Josh


----------



## divingne1

Josh,
Thank you very much for throwing the party. We had a great time...the food was great and we enjoyed the hell out of seeing your frogs. Thank you for all your generousity in throwing the party and for all the goodies we all went home with. 

Here is the photo of you and your ruby eye.









Candy


----------



## bgmike64

I'm jealous. Wish I could have been there........


----------



## divingne1

You are always welcome to anyone we have. As a matter of fact, there are some of us who are planning on going to the reptile show in 2 weeks. We would love to have you join us there if you can make it.
Candy


----------

